
How UAE Intelligence Tried to Hire Me to Spy on Its People (2016) - rishabhd
https://www.evilsocket.net/2016/07/27/How-The-United-Arab-Emirates-Intelligence-Tried-to-Hire-me-to-Spy-on-its-People/
======
nerdponx
Previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12176837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12176837)

~~~
rishabhd
Thanks!

------
uaeborn
UAE is very safe for tourists and citizens. UAE is also a very small country
<10 million people.

The UAE makes one thing very clear from the age of traders centuries ago. "UAE
is not your country" you are only visiting or you are earning a living. If you
don't like anything go back to your home country at any time. Don't try to
change them. No politics, don't speak against state or religion etc. There are
also some norms which are very relaxed compared to other countries in that
area.

Source: I was never a citizen, born in UAE and grew up there. I have lots of
family there who never had problems. I left after I got a tech job in Europe.
might return some day.

